# Help



## vince m (Dec 3, 2022)

Today I was curing bacon and after doing the first slab I realized the scale was set to kg and not lb so I took it out of vacuum seal rinsed it off in water and re-did if under correct weight I was worried some of the cure salt may have not come off so I put about .50grams less on it now I'm not sure if there is to much or not enough should I just toss and start over? Thanks.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2022)

How long was it in the cure prior to rinsing and correcting?


----------



## vince m (Dec 3, 2022)

Maybe 3 minutes


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2022)

I’ll defer to others with more experience but I cannot imagine that short exposure with a thorough rinse will be an issue.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2022)

Please post up your recipe with salt and cure #1 amounts to meat weight.

If the scale was set to Kg and you read it as pounds then your salt and cure amounts were light by half. 1 Kg is 2.2 pounds so if the scale read 1.0 and you read that as pounds, being 1 pound, it was actually 2.2 pounds meat. I think you are fine with process I would just like to double check your salt and cure amounts.


----------



## vince m (Dec 3, 2022)

I used  the basic eq method and online calculator and did weight as 1 pound but it was really 4 pounds so I was light on it just worried when I re did it that plus new salt will make us sick from to much.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2022)

Nope you are good. Even if you had not washed off the first application all in you would be about 195ppm nitrite (assuming .25% cure #1) in a dry cure up to 200ppm is allowed. If you are at all concerned just let it cure a full 14 days. This will allow for more nitrite depletion.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 3, 2022)

I would do a fry test before you smoke it if it's to salty  you can soak it in water to get some out.


----------



## vince m (Dec 3, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Nope you are good. Even if you had not washed off the first application all in you would be about 195ppm nitrite (assuming .25% cure #1) in a dry cure up to 200ppm is allowed. If you are at all concerned just let it cure a full 14 days. This will allow for more nitrite depletion.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2022)

vince m said:


> Thanks so much for the info!


Just so you know, when we apply cure #1 at the rate of .25% to meat weight we impart 156ppm nitrite, this is an effect and safe range and is also maximum allowable in sausage, but works well with whole muscle also.


----------



## vince m (Dec 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just so you know, when we apply cure #1 at the rate of .25% to meat weight we impart 156ppm nitrite, this is an effect and safe range and is also maximum allowable in sausage, but works well with whole muscle also.


Great info thanks!


----------

